# ALL HAIL the King: new Marvel Short film on Thor the Dark World



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

We now have the new Marvel short film, ALL HAIL THE KING, directed by Drew Pierce and starring Sir Ben Kingsley and Scoot McNairy. After the events of Iron Man 3, Trevor Slattery is an infamous icon. He’s also locked up in a high-security prison. Luckily, his newfound profile has brought him celebrity and protection on the inside – and the actor has gladly agreed to an in-depth profile with a documentary filmmaker.



ALL HAIL THE KING is available on Marvel’s THOR: THE DARK WORLD in 3D and HD Digital February 4th, 2014 and on 3D Combo Pack (3D Blu-ray™, 2D Blu-ray, Digital Copy), Single-Disc Blu-ray, DVD and On Demand February 25th, 2014.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for the update, I had not heard about this, but will be looking forward to its release.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a sneaking suspicion that Marvel is going to try and "rewrite history" by having Trevor ACTUALLY be the Mandarin and that Guy Pearce's character switch was a double bluff, due to the bad fan reaction of the Mandarin being a joke


----------



## roger1014 (Oct 18, 2011)

already have this on pre-order from Amazon...


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Mike Edwards said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that Marvel is going to try and "rewrite history" by having Trevor ACTUALLY be the Mandarin and that Guy Pearce's character switch was a double bluff, due to the bad fan reaction of the Mandarin being a joke


Interesting. I think I would be in favor of that. IM3 was such a joke all around they should try to rethink not only that characters direction but the whole IM franchise.


----------

